# AMD Announces Catalyst 10.10 WHQL Software



## btarunr (Oct 22, 2010)

On the occasion of kick-starting its new generation of graphics processors, the Radeon HD 6800 series, AMD backed it up with the launch of [the first] AMD Catalyst, version 10.10 WHQL. The Catalyst software suite installs drivers for installed ATI/AMD Radeon graphics processors, AMD chipsets, as well as installs relevant system software. The major change of course is added official support for Radeon HD 6800 series GPUs, but also a big set of new features, namely support for Blu-ray 3D, Stereoscopic 3D powered by Dynamic Digital Depth (DDD) and iZ3D; AMD Catalyst Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) technology; added hardware video acceleration for HD WMV, and enahnced Dynamic Contrast video controls. It doesn't stop here, a boat-load of game and GPU-specific performance increments were announced, that covers a number of Radeon HD 5000 series GPUs, which are detailed below.

*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 10.10 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

A detailed list of changes follows.



*New Features*

Introduction of AMD HD3D Technology
Blu-ray 3D support
o This release of AMD Catalyst provides support for Blu-ray 3D playback
o Requires Blu-ray 3D player software, 3D supported display and 3D Stereoscopic glasses
o Supported on the AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Stereo 3D gaming support
o This release of AMD Catalyst provides support for Stereo 3D gaming via 3rd party Stereo 3D Conversion Software from Dynamic Digital Depth (DDD) and iZ3D
o Requires 3D supported display and 3D Stereoscopic glasses
o Supported on the ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series and AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Introduction of AMD Catalyst Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) technology Edition
There will now be two variants of the AMD Catalyst package available:
 1. AMD Catalyst - includes the Direct3D, OpenGL, Display driver and AMD Catalyst Control Center components
 2. AMD Catalyst Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) technology Edition Edition (same as ATI Catalyst, but includes the OpenCL driver) - Everything found in AMD Catalyst, plus the OpenCL driver
Users can still grab all of the individual AMD Catalyst components as well (which will also include the OpenCL driver as well)
Video accleration for HD WMV video content
This release of AMD Catalyst provides video acceleration support for WMV HD (Microsoft video codec) under Windows 7
Supported on the ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series of products
Enahnced Dynamic Contrast video controls
This release of AMD Catalyst enhances the Dynamic Contrast setting found in the Catalyst Control Center by adding support for histogram based detection 

*Performance Highlights of the AMD Catalyst 10.10 release include:*

Metro 2033:
o Performance increases up to 7% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations
o Performance increases up to 8% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series single and CrossFire configurations
o Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5600 Series in DirectX 11 and 10 modes
o Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series in DirectX 11 and 10 modes
o Performance increases up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series in DirectX 11and 10 modes
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. : Call of Pripyat Benchmark:
o Performance increases up to 7% on single ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
Unigine Heaven:
o Performance increases up to 9% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations with anti-aliasing enabled
o Performance increases up to 8% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series single and CrossFire configurations with anti-aliasing enabled
World in Conflict:
o Performance increases up to 9% on ATI Radeon HD 5600 Series
o Performance increases up to 10% on ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series
Aliens vs. Predator DirectX 11 Benchmark:
o Performance increases up to 6% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire
o Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series single and CrossFire
o Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5600 Series
o Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series
o Performance increases up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 5400 Series
Crysis Warhead:
o Performance increases up to 9% on Single ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products with anti-aliasing enabled
Far Cry 2:
o Performance increases up to 7% on Single ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
For more information, refer to the Release Notes document.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Loosenut (Oct 22, 2010)

Bta, your link you provided leads to the 10.9 drivers and not the 10.10


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone try these puppies in BC2 yet?

Oh and thank you BTA (jams out to Punjabi MC "Good Morning")


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 22, 2010)

*Hotfix:* http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU84AMDCatalyst1010aHotfix.aspx


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

10TaTioN said:


> *Hotfix:* http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU84AMDCatalyst1010aHotfix.aspx



Epic LULZ!


----------



## Bobington (Oct 22, 2010)

> Known Issues: Mouse cursor may intermittently be corrupt/missing in one of the displays under Eyefinity configuration while playing games/samples



Come on it's been over a year and this  still isn't fixed and now they expect us to shell out cash for 6xxx which has the _same_ bugs?

Ironically I got the cursor bug while making this very post.


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 22, 2010)

Question on these hotfixes.

Do you install the main 10.10 and then the hotfix, or just the hotfix by itself?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2010)

LULZ!!! long live my puny 4650. no eyefinity hassels. no crossfire.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Question on these hotfixes.
> 
> Do you install the main 10.10 and then the hotfix, or just the hotfix by itself?



Hot fix alone. FYI only use the hotfix IF you have a 68xx series.


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2010)

10TaTioN said:


> *Hotfix:* http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU84AMDCatalyst1010aHotfix.aspx



Awesome. Morphographical AA before December as they initially said. I guess they got it done early. The reason they release hotfixes so early is due to them not being WHQL certified which takes time. Really, they should just call them beta's as they don't really "hot-fix" anything.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 22, 2010)

Cada isn't going to be happy that the cursor corruption isn't fixed with the 6800 series...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Awesome. Morphographical AA before December as they initially said. I guess they got it done early. The reason they release hotfixes so early is due to them not being WHQL certified which takes time. Really, they should just call them beta's as they don't really "hot-fix" anything.



Do the 58xx series card support that?



f22a4bandit said:


> Cada isn't going to be happy that the cursor corruption isn't fixed with the 6800 series...



I know. I wish I could see his face when he reads that. I wouldnt blame him if he went green. lol


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know. I wish I could see his face when he reads that. I wouldnt blame him if he went green. lol



I wouldn't blame him either. Going on a year for this issue, and no fix whatsoever, at least with the 6800 series. I'm sure the 6900 series will have the same issue. There's something wrong with either the way eyefinity is implemented, or it's a hardware issue. Either those or AMD is too lazy to correct it.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 22, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Bta, your link you provided leads to the 10.9 drivers and not the 10.10



Not when it was posted, not now:







They'll be hosted on TPU servers very soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2010)

everytime i click on Win 7 x64, it goes to a white screen with only the option to click english in the browser? is the server over loaded?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 22, 2010)

well the site is up and running again...at least for Win7 x64....just grabbed them: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

or could be grabbed here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/ATI-Catalyst-10.10-Win-7-|-Vista-(64-bit)-download-2630.html


----------



## Swamp Monster (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there Morphographical AA support for HD 4800 Series too?


----------



## boogah (Oct 22, 2010)

dooooood i just installed this and run street fighter 4 benchmarks on one of my machine and it boosted the FPS.   

Core i5 650 @ stock
HD 5770 1 GB @ stock 850/1200
1920 x 1080 60hz 8xAA maxed out everything

older drivers average FPS 47

new drivers average FPS 74.04


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2010)

This is all i get


----------



## boogah (Oct 22, 2010)

just go to  ATI.com then select your particular card and windows 7 etc.. and it will take you to the correct page.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is all i get
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101022/ati.jpg




Try this: http://downloads.guru3d.com/ATI-Catalyst-10.10-Win-7-|-Vista-(64-bit)-download-2630.html


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 22, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I wouldn't blame him either. Going on a year for this issue, and no fix whatsoever, at least with the 6800 series. I'm sure the 6900 series will have the same issue. There's something wrong with either the way eyefinity is implemented, or it's a hardware issue. Either those or AMD is too lazy to correct it.



I think it is a hardware issue and that's the problem. AMD has made things harder for themselves by adding batch issues too the mix.

The anandtech review made it sound like Morphographical AA will work on any game regardless of support for aa. Wondering if that would mean it would work on one of those old first gen DX 9 titles like Halo.


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been nosing around AMD's site(having the same issue as others with white screen). What is this "Accelerated Parallel Processing" technology? From the ads on AMD's site it seems to be a 68xx feature.


----------



## boogah (Oct 22, 2010)

acperience7 said:


> What is this "Accelerated Parallel Processing" technology? From the ads on AMD's site it seems to be a 68xx feature.



I think that's what street fighter the boost after i installed the driver.  There's an option inside the settings that says Parallel Processing and have option on and off... it works on my 5770 so it's not exclusive to 6 series.


----------



## aj28 (Oct 22, 2010)

Question: I have seen several sites posting official AMD terminology that reads something along the lines of "Morphological AA is a new feature available in the HD 6000 series cards." This would imply, to me, that they intend to roll it out across the entire HD 6000 series. Being that the 6770 is likely (confirmed?) to be a 5770 refresh, what do you suppose are the chances that users of these cards could hack their way into this feature? I mean, this isn't something that requires hardware support... Or is it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok guru3d worked, currently running 10.10


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 22, 2010)

Nothing at all in this release for the 4800 series....Oh well they must be as good as they are going to get.


----------



## temp02 (Oct 22, 2010)

acperience7 said:


> I've been nosing around AMD's site(having the same issue as others with white screen). What is this "Accelerated Parallel Processing" technology? From the ads on AMD's site it seems to be a 68xx feature.



Renamed _ATI Stream Technology_.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 22, 2010)

aj28 said:


> Question: I have seen several sites posting official AMD terminology that reads something along the lines of "Morphological AA is a new feature available in the HD 6000 series cards." This would imply, to me, that they intend to roll it out across the entire HD 6000 series. Being that the 6770 is likely (confirmed?) to be a 5770 refresh, what do you suppose are the chances that users of these cards could hack their way into this feature? I mean, this isn't something that requires hardware support... Or is it?



Search through your registry and change any options relating to it to yes, or "1", search through the xml files and change them too, make sure you save, reboot and see if it appears. 


I plan on trying this tonight and see if the options appear. I was using the newer deblocking and mosquito noise removal before they were officially available by doing this. You can also force DXVA though this method.


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Search through your registry and change any options relating to it to yes, or "1", search through the xml files and change them too, make sure you save, reboot and see if it appears.
> 
> 
> I plan on trying this tonight and see if the options appear. I was using the newer deblocking and mosquito noise removal before they were officially available by doing this. You can also force DXVA though this method.



10.10a hotfix has the options already. Yeah, there's already a "hotfix".


----------



## dir_d (Oct 22, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that the 10.10a hotfix has MLAA for 5xxx series?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

dir_d said:


> Can anyone confirm that the 10.10a hotfix has MLAA for 5xxx series?



I installed it and I don't see any means of enabling it. I do have a Video Converter now though, never did before.


----------



## wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

MLAA would be the absolute bomb on 5000 series cards, especially my weak Mobility 5650, taking just a few % performance hit sounds much better than 15-20%+

FYI running 10.10 mobility now, most games I play have picked up an extra FPS or so, which isn't bad considering they are tweaked to run around 30-40fps.


----------



## Rebelstar (Oct 22, 2010)

_- Enahnced Dynamic Contrast video controls_

Where can I locate that in CCC?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2010)

Just updated through Steam.  Worked perfectly the first time with no issue.

File >> Check for ATI Driver Update >> Update Now


----------



## mtosev (Oct 22, 2010)

No performance upgrades for the 5900 series. i'm sad.


----------



## temp02 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> _- Enahnced Dynamic Contrast video controls_
> 
> Where can I locate that in CCC?



If your hardware supports it it should be on Video -> All Settings.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

I just updated through steam and it worked like a charm! WIN


----------



## dir_d (Oct 23, 2010)

Just installed these...are there no CCC changes to the 5000 series cards?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 23, 2010)

Clean os install and testing the 10.10 cat's

I think these are going to be a win win


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 23, 2010)

performance is great, but just like the betas, driver crashes when watching hulu.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

acperience7 said:


> What is this "Accelerated Parallel Processing" technology? From the ads on AMD's site it seems to be a 68xx feature.



it says so in the first post of this thread, its just openCL/direct compute. they're including them as official drivers now.









be nice if TPU hosted these ones as well, now and in future releases.


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey guys, If anyone notices a pinkish tinge after installing the new driver just go into CCC options and restore factory defaults.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

buggalugs said:


> Hey guys, If anyone notices a pinkish tinge after installing the new driver just go into CCC options and restore factory defaults.



if you mess with any brightness/color/gamma controls in 10.10, you get a pink/red hue. as buggaluggs said, just reset to default and it will go away.


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 23, 2010)

temp02 said:


> If your hardware supports it it should be on Video -> All Settings.



Ya its in "advanced color" or "all settings"



Mussels said:


> if you mess with any brightness/color/gamma controls in 10.10, you get a pink/red hue. as buggaluggs said, just reset to default and it will go away.



I didnt mess with any settings but i still got a pinkish tinge. Anyway easy fixed....


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 23, 2010)

As always , it's working great here!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you mess with any brightness/color/gamma controls in 10.10, you get a pink/red hue. as buggaluggs said,* just reset to default and it will go away*.



This works but only for like 10-20 minutes then back to pink, i ended up resetting to default about 3 times before i downgraded back to CAT 10.9


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This works but only for like 10-20 minutes then back to pink, i ended up resetting to default about 3 times before i downgraded back to CAT 10.9



I did it an 90 minutes ago and its still fine.


----------



## ColdAsIce (Oct 23, 2010)

nerf 2 driver packages ( 10-10_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_enu.exe and 10-10_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_ocl.exe ). which one is better from a gamer perspective ?


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 23, 2010)

ColdAsIce said:


> nerf 2 driver packages ( 10-10_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_enu.exe and 10-10_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_ocl.exe ). which one is better from a gamer perspective ?



The first one.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

they're exactly the same driver, the one ending in OCL just includes openCL.

there is no negative to installing the OCL version, the positive is that openCL apps will now run (if you can find one)


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope AMD will also roll out this new FSAA mode to HD5000 series as well. If anything pisses me off are the games where you can't enable FSAA. Mostly Unreal Engine 3 based games. Argh.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I hope AMD will also roll out this new FSAA mode to HD5000 series as well. If anything pisses me off are the games where you can't enable FSAA. Mostly Unreal Engine 3 based games. Argh.



and starcraft II


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2010)

Someone said that this feature nis officially planned for HD5xxx series as well, but will be released later on, probably in Cat 10.12 or in 11.xx.

Though i also found a hack already and am trying to enforce it. Will report back...


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2010)

Here it is, Cat 10.10 Hotfix with slipstreamed MLF:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5h6cpooivo4sbox

Not my work, found it on Beyond3D.
http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?p=1485790

I was actually doing it right, only problem is that i was a moron, editing WHQL driver that doesn't have this yet. Facepalm lol.
What i'd have tod o was editing the hotfix. So technically you can do this manually by finding MLF_NA entries in registry and setting them to "0" and editing ACE.xml setting MLF to "Enable". Haven't tested that as i'll just use the slipstreamed version...


----------



## bmwmaster (Oct 23, 2010)

there is no performance difference between 10.9 and 10.10 with BFBC2 !!!
Benched with 2x5870 CF @ 2560x1600 but Driver runs good like the older one, no probs so far !


----------



## regy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

*broken gothic 4*

anyone else noticed broken graphics at gothic 4 with this version? everything maxed with 10.9 worked fine. now half-screen is blue-ish with 10.10+OpenCL


GPU: Spaphire HD5850


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2010)

Omfg, this feature is wicked. Have tried it in Killing Floor, Sol Survivor, Defense Grid and Split/Second Velocity. Out of these 4 games, last 3 can't have FSAA enabled. Not anymore 
Results are darn good. Killing Floor felt slightly blurry like when using Wide or Narrow Tent filter, just not as much. Other 3 have turned from jaggy awfulness into enjoyably smooth looking games.
Especially Split Second looks really good where even menu elements are filtered.

I love this hack but personally i think this feature alone is worth buying a new graphic card.

Also considering it's an extra post processing effect i assume you can use 2xFSAA (Box) and Morphological AA to get even better results for nearly no performance hit. But i don't have time to test now. This would however only work in games that support FSAA.

EDIT:
Have taken time to test. Yup, regular FSAA and MAA can be combined in games that otherwise do support regular FSAA.
2xFSAA + MAA combined and the thing looks pretty much the same as 8xFSAA. Also applies to transparent textures like trees and grass.
Couldn't feel any slowdown at all. Gotta try Crysis with this


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 23, 2010)

Can anybody else who has been experiencing issues that were resolved in the corresponding hotfix releases (I've been forced to use the hotfix releases from 10.4 onwards) comment on whether or not the issues have been resolved in the 10.10 official release?


----------



## regy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

regy13 said:


> anyone else noticed broken graphics at gothic 4 with this version? everything maxed with 10.9 worked fine. now half-screen is blue-ish with 10.10+OpenCL
> 
> 
> GPU: Spaphire HD5850




reverted back to 10.9 (only the driver) and everything is fine. very odd but 10.10 screws with gothic 4 big time


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Omfg, this feature is wicked. Have tried it in Killing Floor, Sol Survivor, Defense Grid and Split/Second Velocity. Out of these 4 games, last 3 can't have FSAA enabled. Not anymore
> Results are darn good. Killing Floor felt slightly blurry like when using Wide or Narrow Tent filter, just not as much. Other 3 have turned from jaggy awfulness into enjoyably smooth looking games.
> Especially Split Second looks really good where even menu elements are filtered.
> 
> ...



so the new AA method works on 5K cards with the 10.10a drivers? and it works WELL?


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 23, 2010)

For anyone on Windows xp pro and recently got a HD 6870 or HD6850, here is the "AMD Catalyst™ 10.10b Hotfix: Windows XP® Support for AMD Radeon™ HD 6870 and AMD Radeon HD 6850 Graphics Products"


----------



## dir_d (Oct 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so the new AA method works on 5K cards with the 10.10a drivers? and it works WELL?



I couldnt get it to work im downloading the slipstream version of 10.10a now to see if it works.

edit...Options in CCC are there now...just need a game that we know it works on.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

this covers it pretty good:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this covers it pretty good:
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/5427/mlaa.jpg



WHERE is it enabled?


----------



## regy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WHERE is it enabled?



i THINK it's a HD6xxx feature and only works in HD5xxx by editing the registry.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

it a 6k only feature at the moment, some people modded the drivers (see a few posts up, a link was provided) to make it work on 5k


the idea is that its AA provided via openCL directcompute, making it work on all games (even those AA previously sucked on) with minimal performance hit (read: less than current AA methods)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it a 6k only feature at the moment, some people modded the drivers (see a few posts up, a link was provided) to make it work on 5k
> 
> 
> the idea is that its AA provided via openCL, making it work on all games (even those AA previously sucked on) with minimal performance hit (read: less than current AA methods)



Ok TPU needs a tutorial ASAP.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok TPU needs a tutorial ASAP.



download modded drivers, enable in CCC, cake?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so the new AA method works on 5K cards with the 10.10a drivers? and it works WELL?



Yes! Even works with GTA IV!


----------



## wolf (Oct 23, 2010)

this MLAA is going to be *big*.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2010)

wolf said:


> this MLAA is going to be *big*.



thats my opinion as well.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 23, 2010)

Does this work using direct compute or open CL. Because the hacked drivers show no openCL in GPU-Z?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 23, 2010)

It was said on AT that it uses DirectCompute. Dx10 also supports direct compute, so it may be possible for this to be backported back to the HD4000's


----------



## dir_d (Oct 23, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> It was said on AT that it uses DirectCompute. Dx10 also supports direct compute, so it may be possible for this to be backported back to the HD4000's



That would be really cool.

For the record it does work in SC2. I forced 2x box AA with MLAA and it looks amazing. Mirrors edge looks even better now too.


----------



## Eddie9909 (Oct 23, 2010)

*catalyst contol panel*

Has anyone else had problems trying to open the CCC? I updated the driver and everthing using the suite installer, but when i go to open the CCC, the mouse displays the time clock and then goes back to normal as if nothing has open. Please Help. THanks!


----------



## wolf (Oct 23, 2010)

where is ACE.xml to be found? I edited MLF_NA in the registry and rebooted but can't locate ACE.xml


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

Eddie9909 said:


> Has anyone else had problems trying to open the CCC? I updated the driver and everthing using the suite installer, but when i go to open the CCC, the mouse displays the time clock and then goes back to normal as if nothing has open. Please Help. THanks!



Might have been a problem with the install. Goto All Programs, CCC and hit restart runtime see if that opens it. You might just want to try reinstalling it.


----------



## Eddie9909 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wolf its in the Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shelle\ContextMenuHandlers\ACE


----------



## Eddie9909 (Oct 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Might have been a problem with the install. Goto All Programs, CCC and hit restart runtime see if that opens it. You might just want to try reinstalling it.



Tried that like a 100 times. Have been trying everything since 7am this morning. I looked this up on the forums and i must have found over 300++ post about the subject. Apparently this problem goes back all the way to 2006. I tried opening the CCC from the right click, the program's list, and from withing the original folder.....all to no sucess. It looks like its trying to open but something is not letting it. NEED HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

Where are the modded drivers at? I thought I had to hack an ini file.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd just like to say that during the install of the Moded drivers I received a BSOD and the install did not complete. 

However, I now have a check box to enable Morphological Filtering and everything else seems ok. 

I don't know if this is bad but if everything is working I don't care.







Going to test some games. Can anyone tell me if the test screen is supposed to change when checking Morphological Filtering in CCC? Cause mine looks the same with it on or off.


----------



## 3xploit (Oct 23, 2010)

Am I supposed to install the modded drivers on top of the 10.10a hotfix, or is the hotfix not needed?

or do i do a clean install of just the modded drivers?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am trying to isntall the drivers and its giving me an error "Windows can't verify the publisher of this driver software" Is this normoal?

Edit: where do I enable it?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am trying to isntall the drivers and its giving me an error "Windows can't verify the publisher of this driver software" Is this normoal?
> 
> Edit: where do I enable it?



3D>AA> Check the Box.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Eddie9909 (Oct 23, 2010)

NEED HELP!! Tried everything to get the CCC started with this new update. CCC was working fine before, WTF happened now????? anyone anyone out there know anything i could try???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> 3D>AA> Check the Box.
> 
> Let us know what happens.



What does the box say?


----------



## Bobington (Oct 23, 2010)

W1zzard pointed out my image link was broken so here's a new one






Managed to trigger the cursor bug while posting in this thread.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 23, 2010)

please make it tutorial i want to try it for my HD 4850 card


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What does the box say?



Morphological AA



wahdangun said:


> please make it tutorial i want to try it for my HD 4850 card



There isn't an option to engage it on a 4850. I just looked at the settings myself, and it's a no go, but I knew that from reading the release notes. I don't think you're going to see morphological AA for the 4xxx anytime soon, if at all, unless someone ports it themselves.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 23, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Morphological AA
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't an option to engage it on a 4850. I just looked at the settings myself, and it's a no go, but I knew that from reading the release notes. I don't think you're going to see morphological AA for the 4xxx anytime soon, if at all, unless someone ports it themselves.



but someone said the MAA was work on direct compute and the HD 4850 can use direct compute


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 23, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> but someone said the MAA was work on direct compute and the HD 4850 can use direct compute



I know, but I don't think AMD will release this for the 4xxx series. Why? Simply because they want to sell more up-to-date cards. I do believe someone might backport it to the 48xx series like HalfAHertz stated, but not AMD.

I'm with you Wah, I want this on my 4850 as well just to see it in action.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok got it to work. Had to do a clean install of the drivers. I see no difference in BC2.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2010)

Eddie9909 said:


> NEED HELP!! Tried everything to get the CCC started with this new update. CCC was working fine before, WTF happened now????? anyone anyone out there know anything i could try???



Go to:
C:\ATI\Support\10-10_*\Packages\Apps\VC10RTx\vcredist_x  (depends if you have x86 or x64 OS)
Click on setup.exe and install VC++ 2010
Reboot


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok got it to work. Had to do a clean install of the drivers. I see no difference in BC2.



Sadly I saw no difference in New Vegas either.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

I guess it only works in games without AA built in like Unreal 3 engine and Startcraft 2. I just ran Jerico and it looks MUCH smoother.


----------



## avatar_raq (Oct 23, 2010)

Sub


----------



## Eddie9909 (Oct 23, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Go to:
> C:\ATI\Support\10-10_*\Packages\Apps\VC10RTx\vcredist_x  (depends if you have x86 or x64 OS)
> Click on setup.exe and install VC++ 2010
> Reboot



I already had VC++ 2010 installed. But, i tried your option and instead of installing it offer to repair it. So tried that, and nothing! I dont get it. Everything seems to have installed fine. The CCC looks like its gonna open but quickly gets canceled by something. Ive never had a problem like this with any software. Someone out there had to experience the same as me.......or no?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 23, 2010)

Drivers are here...i had to do a clean install of just these drivers for CCC to have the correct options.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess it only works in games without AA built in like Unreal 3 engine and Startcraft 2. I just ran Jerico and it looks MUCH smoother.



Tried Unreal with it on and off and saw no difference. :/


----------



## Eddie9909 (Oct 23, 2010)

GODDAM!!! Finally worked! Seriosly NEVER EVER EVER buying amd again. Had a amd processor that went bad after only three years of use. Now i got this Dell i7 980x and thinking that the graphics card was good enough, i chose amd. BIG MISTAKE!!!! anyways here is the link to anyone who has the "CCC NOT OPENING PROBLEM"

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/mobil...blems-installing-catalyst-control-center.html



Basically the problem is that amd does not know how to redirect DLL's when updating or uninstalling their crappy and buggy software. Its seriosly amazing that what Nvidia and other software/hardware mfgs do automatically in their updates, AMD has you doing it manually........and you dont even now KNOW IT!!!!! Waste of a saturday. THANK YOU AMD for totalling killing my confidence in you. They might be more expensive, but Nvidea totally makes reliability their #1 priority!


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

I have never had any issues with them...They just run  fine for me!Srry you had a bad experience.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2010)

wolf said:


> where is ACE.xml to be found? I edited MLF_NA in the registry and rebooted but can't locate ACE.xml



Depending on your system, it's located in the "Users" folder, your username and then Local folder. You'll find it in ATI folder.



3xploit said:


> Am I supposed to install the modded drivers on top of the 10.10a hotfix, or is the hotfix not needed?
> 
> or do i do a clean install of just the modded drivers?



No, you only have to install the hotfix as it's a stand alone package.



f22a4bandit said:


> Morphological AA
> 
> There isn't an option to engage it on a 4850. I just looked at the settings myself, and it's a no go, but I knew that from reading the release notes. I don't think you're going to see morphological AA for the 4xxx anytime soon, if at all, unless someone ports it themselves.



From what i've managed to find info it can only be done on a DirectX 11 class hardware.
Since HD4000 series are DirectX 10 it's probably not possible. It has someting to do the way how DX 11 hardware calculates stuff.



wahdangun said:


> but someone said the MAA was work on direct compute and the HD 4850 can use direct compute



Read the above quote. There is difference in DirectCompute versions and also this feature is at least for now limited to DX 11 class hardware.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess it only works in games without AA built in like Unreal 3 engine and Startcraft 2. I just ran Jerico and it looks MUCH smoother.



Since it's a post processing done in the pretty much final rendering stage it will be applied to EVERYTHING running in 3D space. If you'll check the papers on the net you'll see that Morphologic AA is actually in existance for quite some time for picture filtering and post processing of 3D renderers.

It's applied to anything on screen, even transparent textures like grass, leaves, branches and wire fences, isn't bound to specific game engines for as long as they are DX 9-11. Even in games that support FSAA by default. Morphologic AA is VERY cheap to use so if you're afraid to sacrifice framerate for smoother edges in games that are already demanding by themself (like Crysis), it's ideal.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 23, 2010)

Any chance someone with a 5xxx or 6xxx card can try MAA on Dead Space and post some pics with comparison if t works? If so my 4890s might be heading to the B/S/T forum.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> It's applied to anything on screen, even transparent textures like grass, leaves, branches and wire fences, isn't bound to specific game engines for as long as they are DX 9-11. Even in games that support FSAA by default. Morphologic AA is VERY cheap to use so if you're afraid to sacrifice framerate for smoother edges in games that are already demanding by themself (like Crysis), it's ideal.


 Ok fair enough! Now heres my next question. Now that I have it enabled should I allow the application to do the AA or Catalyst? I ask because it has the option to "use application settings". Should that be on or off. Does it even matter?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

I ask why its not working ^_^ To lazy to reinstall so someone tell me I just need to reinstall so I can stop complaining . 

Unless maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I ask why its not working ^_^ To lazy to reinstall so someone tell me I just need to reinstall so I can stop complaining .
> 
> Unless maybe I'm missing something?



Did you do a uber clean install? Like restarting in safemode with driver sweaper and such?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you do a uber clean install? Like restarting in safemode with driver sweaper and such?



Nope. Generally speaking I never have to. I edit the config to enable Upgrade and do that. As a result I can see the option to enable MAA but don't notice a change.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Nope. Generally speaking I never have to. I edit the config to enable Upgrade and do that. As a result I can see the option to enable MAA but don't notice a change.



Well trying doing a deep cleaning like I suggested. It worked for me.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well trying doing a deep cleaning like I suggested. It worked for me.



x2 only way it would work


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well trying doing a deep cleaning like I suggested. It worked for me.





dir_d said:


> x2 only way it would work



Alright well noted guys, will do.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok fair enough! Now heres my next question. Now that I have it enabled should I allow the application to do the AA or Catalyst? I ask because it has the option to "use application settings". Should that be on or off. Does it even matter?



It doesn't matter. In fact, it's best to have FSAA *disabled* (Use Application Settings) in CCC and also inside game.
All you need to have checked is "Morphologic Filter" checkbox in CCC. This feature is a stand alone feature but can also work together with existing FSAA. So if you want a cheap and engine independent edge smoothing, use this only. If you want to combine them, you can do that as well. Either you set FSAA inside game or inside CCC. Both features will work combined.
Regular 2x FSAA and MLAA and you can get great results with minimal performance impact.

I guess i can try Dead Space tommorow (um the tommorow is already now lol) as it's integrated Anti-Alising was also getting on my nerves. Bluring some stuff and leaving other jaggy. Yuck. This one will work on everything for sure without annoying (over)bluring.
Just make sure you disable in-game anti-aliasing and enable MLAA in CCC.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

Dont think it works with Dirt2, i could be doing something wrong.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

It has to work with EVERY game that is using Direct3D 9 or higher. Not sure about OpenGL games.
This thing is not game engine dependant like the regular FSAA hacks that ATI and NVIDIA enable in specific games. Yes, this means you can also have anti-aliased edges in Batman Arkham Asylum which supports FSAA only on GeForce cards.
If it doesn't, either you've set something wrong or you aren't using the right drivers (if you don't have "Morphological Filtering" in CCC, you don't have the right drivers). Official WHQL ones don't support this yet...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2010)

Eddie9909 said:


> GODDAM!!! Finally worked! Seriosly NEVER EVER EVER buying amd again. Had a amd processor that went bad after only three years of use. Now i got this Dell i7 980x and thinking that the graphics card was good enough, i chose amd. BIG MISTAKE!!!! anyways here is the link to anyone who has the "CCC NOT OPENING PROBLEM"
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/mobil...blems-installing-catalyst-control-center.html
> 
> ...



I honestly don't believe he had a processor burn out after three years without him either burning it up by OCing it too far, a failed CPU cooler, or a sever power surge.

So far my 10.10 installed through Steam is still stable and working very well.  BFBC2 got a small boost in performance on the minimum frame rate, Borderlands is still the same for the most part, and I will also test Dead Space tomorrow as well.

Mu suggestion is to try the Steam installer if you are having trouble with the standard updating system.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

dir_d said:


> Drivers are here...i had to do a clean install of just these drivers for CCC to have the correct options.




Tried modded drivers + registry edit and it still wont show up for me.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> It has to work with EVERY game that is using Direct3D 9 or higher. Not sure about OpenGL games.
> This thing is not game engine dependant like the regular FSAA hacks that ATI and NVIDIA enable in specific games. Yes, this means you can also have anti-aliased edges in Batman Arkham Asylum which supports FSAA only on GeForce cards.
> If it doesn't, either you've set something wrong or you aren't using the right drivers (if you don't have "Morphological Filtering" in CCC, you don't have the right drivers). Official WHQL ones don't support this yet...



Dirt2 dosent look like any of the other games with MLAA enabled, ill do more testing.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

can someone post a how to, with intalling the drivers and getting MLAA showing up?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels, just use modded drivers i've posted on page 3. That works fine. I did a clean install using Driver Sweeper though i don't think it's necessary.

Ok, here is the deal as far as Dead Space goes. The MLAA is light years better. Some jaggies will still apear on certain elements but at least you don't get annoying blur. Plus the stuff that is filtered is still sharp, unlike with default AA feature. I don't have any screenshots to prove it as it's hard to snap it in the very same spot and show something interesting since you're limited with checkpoints. But as i said, it doesn't completely eliminate jaggies. Mostly on places where even in-game AA engine had problems. Mostly those text signs above doors. But everything else is nicely smoothed out, including Isaac himself.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> can someone post a how to, with intalling the drivers and getting MLAA showing up?



Uninstall your drivers. Restart in safe mode. Run Driver sweaper, Reboot. Run CCleaner registry cleaner. Install modded drivers, Reboot, Enable in CC.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

i didint driver sweeper and you two did, so thats likely it. will do now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

Did a clean install of drivers and MLAA is still not working. It shows up and I have it checked but it isn't doing anything.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Did a clean install of drivers and MLAA is still not working. It shows up and I have it checked but it isn't doing anything.



you need driver sweeper, just fixed it for me.


uninstall current drivers + CCC

run driver sweeper

reboot, install modded drivers.

reboot.

cake with MLAA


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Rejzor. Looks like I may be getting a 69xx series sometime soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you need driver sweeper, just fixed it for me.
> 
> 
> uninstall current drivers + CCC
> ...



Thanks but I did exactly that. No dice, no cake 

EDIT: I found one game it works in and its a Source Mod, I know this cause it make the text/font illegible lol .


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

I managed to get MLAA working in games below DX9 level. Age of Mythology and Deus Ex 2. Especially Deus Ex 2 was very problematic where FSAA worked for few minutes and then just got disabled by itself. Now i can enjoy nicely smooth edges all the time.

This is why i never liked PhysX. It's a new tech but it's also very limited to just few games. This MLAA is a new feature but you can enjoy it in ALL existing games. Similar to how Transparency AA and Adaptive AA were introduced. Such stuff is imo way more important to gamers. Well, at least for me.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks but I did exactly that. No dice, no cake
> 
> EDIT: I found one game it works in and its a Source Mod, I know this cause it make the text/font illegible lol .



it works for me now.

tried it in lost planet 2, DX9 max settings with no in game AA.


no AA - 66.5FPS
4x MLAA - 59.5


text was in fact a little blurrier, notably the steam overlay lol.

that said, the game itself looked quite a bit better.


atm i'm liking 2x morphological, very little blur, nice gains in games that had no AA previously (or, games that lagged like a bitch with AA like Starcraft II)


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it works for me now.
> 
> tried it in lost planet 2, DX9 max settings with no in game AA.
> 
> ...



What type of AA filter are you forcing in CCC? box tent wide? Also what type of mode are you forcing MSAA SSAA?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

box + MSAA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

Its useless in games that support AA from what I can see.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

Forcing 2x box MSAA results in poor fps in cod4...usually max out at 250 but im maxing out now at half of that. Right when i turn off MLAA it shoots back up to 250


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

So is it better to Force AA through CCC than to use the AA settings in games or is it the same thing?

So many dam AA options and choices I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> So is it better to Force AA through CCC than to use the AA settings in games or is it the same thing?
> 
> So many dam AA options and choices I don't know what to do.



in games that DONT support AA, you force it in CCC.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> So is it better to Force AA through CCC than to use the AA settings in games or is it the same thing?
> 
> So many dam AA options and choices I don't know what to do.



Try to only use MLAA only.  Disable all other AA.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Try to only use MLAA only.  Disable all other AA.



Yeah thats how I tested all my games.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

That's how Mussels should test. 4x MLAA doesn't exist, this is a combination of regular 4xFSAA+MLAA. The MLAA itself doesn't have any adjustments, either it's ON or it's OFF. It doesn't have any states in between. But of course, you can combine modes as it will work that way as well.
But in that case i only see point in either using very low FSAA and MLAA to simulate higher FSAA levels or just use 24x CFAA + MLAA to achieve overkilling edge filtering. Useful for games that run at 300fps even with such settings, mostly older games...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish CCC was smart enough to know which games play with High FPS so it could automatically Max out AA and in games where it would know it would have low FPS automatically optimize AA.

I'm lazy to do it myself. Maybe one day eh?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

Not gonna happen. Just use MLAA alone if you worry that much.
The thing is, you can't change samples while the game is running, well at least not without reseting the game engine which means it has to be a FSAA control built into the game. Meaning it will be out of CCC reach unless there will be some standard API to connect that...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Not gonna happen. Just use MLAA alone if you worry that much.
> The thing is, you can't change samples while the game is running, well at least not without reseting the game engine which means it has to be a FSAA control built into the game. Meaning it will be out of CCC reach unless there will be some standard API to connect that...



I would use MLAA alone, if it looked any better than not having AA at all. 

I was so happy and excited for MLAA but very disappointed in the AA it offered (cause it looks the same) I hope its just me or a driver issue.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

It's far from the same... You have to understand that this is a post processing effect, meaning it's applied prettty much in the end of the rendering pipeline, that's why it's engine independent. Where regular multi-sampling is applied earlier in the rendering pipeline and can thus provide better image quality at expense of higher performance hit and being limited by engines, mostly those that use defered rendering...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> It's far from the same... You have to understand that this is a post processing effect, meaning it's applied prettty much in the end of the rendering pipeline, that's why it's engine independent. Where regular multi-sampling is applied earlier in the rendering pipeline and can thus provide better image quality at expense of higher performance hit and being limited by engines, mostly those that use defered rendering...



I don't care what it does before, after, during rendering, as long as it looks good and runs smooth.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't wait for my 6870's to arrive so i can have a play around with MLAA, even more so as i think it will be really useful when gaming at 5040x1050  *gets even more excited*


----------



## TAViX (Oct 24, 2010)

So why do they keep optimizing those ancient and crappy games over and over and over and over and over again??????? WHY???????? Every month the same optimizations for the same games!!! WTF??!?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

You know, some of us actually play games more than once, meaning a 5 year old game can be as good if not better than any just released one...


----------



## TAViX (Oct 24, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> You know, some of us actually play games more than once, meaning a 5 year old game can be as good if not better than any just released one...



Yeah but a 5 years old game you can play it with >100fps, so what's the point of optimizing it??? Just a waste of time if you ask me. At least they should put their resources in optimizing games that use the latest Unreal Engine or the ones they use DX11 features.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

i think its more that they discover other things 'oh look, SM 2.0 gets a 5% boost with this tweak' and then they go look at a list of games that use that, and run a quick benchmark.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i think its more that they discover other things 'oh look, SM 2.0 gets a 5% boost with this tweak' and then they go look at a list of games that use that, and run a quick benchmark.



That does make a lot more sense than the driver team going back over old games and trying to find a way to squeeze a little more out of them.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

So far MLAA hurts performance in two games for me, Dirt2 and COD4. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

dir_d said:


> so far mlaa hurts performance in two games for me, dirt2 and cod4. Can anyone else confirm this?



and TF2


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

heaven forbid a hacked in feature that isnt even officially supported on our cards yet, has performance issues.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> heaven forbid a hacked in feature that isnt even officially supported on our cards yet, has performance issues.



hey hey...dont be mean, i just want to make sure its just not my rig and something is wrong. i appreciate that this is even out, and can be run in some games


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 24, 2010)

dam me and my aging HD 4850, i think its time to buy HD 6870? seeing you guys playing with MLAA make me jealous, i don't know if i can wait for next month for HD 6970


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2010)

dir_d said:


> So far MLAA hurts performance in two games for me, Dirt2 and COD4. Can anyone else confirm this?



When you find a feature that enhances something and boosts performance at the same time, don't forget to call me. Because that will never happen. Output cannot ever be the same as input. Not with cars, not with electricity, not with computers and not with graphics.
There are always some losses, degradations and so on. Even if we call it "free" antialiasing, this means the performance hit is negligible but not measurable. But, do you care about 2-3 FPS loss for MLAA or a 15 fps loss for a full FSAA mode?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 24, 2010)

COD4 is a 100 fps loss maxing out 250 fps with MLAA off and with MLAA on having it max out at 150fps. I know its hacked and not perfect, im just stating this for others.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 24, 2010)

So the performance hit is close to 2-4xAA? How is the quality compared to 2xAA?


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 24, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> dam me and my aging HD 4850, i think its time to buy HD 6870? seeing you guys playing with MLAA make me jealous, i don't know if i can wait for next month for HD 6970



I know how you feel, i could not take it anymore and ordered 2 of them but luckly i used a buy now pay later deal so i still have the cash for a 6970 if they really wow me, although it kinda sucks as my cards won't be here for at least 3 days  lol


----------



## regy13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*68xx cards are just a marketing trick*

there is reason for someone to buy a 6850 or 6870 just for the MAA. 6870 is just a mid end card similar to 5850. if someone was to buy a mid range card, then yes 6850 and 6870 is a very good solution. but gamers that had a 4870 and wanted to upgrade to a high end card, should better wait for the 69xx series which with the new numbering system are the new versions of 58xx.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally, they fixed the HDMI scaling resetting every reboot. However, the evil cursor corruption bug still exists (unless I just needed to reboot my PC after installing the driver).


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 24, 2010)

regy13 said:


> there is reason for someone to buy a 6850 or 6870 just for the MAA. 6870 is just a mid end card similar to 5850. if someone was to buy a mid range card, then yes 6850 and 6870 is a very good solution. but gamers that had a 4870 and wanted to upgrade to a high end card, should better wait for the 69xx series which with the new numbering system are the new versions of 58xx.



From what i am reading abotu it the new AA is pretty worth while if a 5/6xxx card is a viable option for an upgrade.
I agree with you in a way but he 6870 beats the 5850 in most games and the 5850 is a nice step up in power from a 4870 so the 6870 makes for a nice upgrade from a 4870, although i intended to get a single 6870 to hold me over untill the 6970 but the crossfire numbers are so great i could not resist.

But even with 2 6870's coming for me this week i'm still looking forward to the 6970 release  to be honest i think the 6850, 6870, 6950 and 6970 will all be great cards but if you want a 6xxx card then it's all down to how much you can afford and how much self control you have (i have no self control and the ability to spend more money than i have ).... i think i had a point somewhere in this message but im too tierd to know anymore


----------



## TAViX (Oct 24, 2010)

My guess is never to use MLAA in games that support native FSAA or MSAA like DiRT 2, F1 2010, etc.
Use it only with games that don't have any option for AA like most of the crappy console ports...


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 24, 2010)

TAViX said:


> My guess is never to use MLAA in games that support native FSAA or MSAA like DiRT 2, F1 2010, etc.
> Use it only with games that don't have any option for AA like most of the crappy console ports...



I thought one of the major points for MLAA was it applys to edges that FSAA or MSAA can't, if so why use FSAA or MSAA alone when you could combine them with MLAA for even better removal of all jagged edges?


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 25, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> I know how you feel, i could not take it anymore and ordered 2 of them but luckly i used a buy now pay later deal so i still have the cash for a 6970 if they really wow me, although it kinda sucks as my cards won't be here for at least 3 days  lol



yeah its feel really itchy, i never feel like this before AMD really win my heart with this MLAA, i hope i still have self control until HD 6970, if not maybe i will just end up buying two HD 6870 like you


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2010)

So, aside from the MLAA, this driver seems to be working for everybody?  Seven pages and I think only one person said the driver was good.


----------



## wolf (Oct 25, 2010)

t_ski said:


> So, aside from the MLAA, this driver seems to be working for everybody?  Seven pages and I think only one person said the driver was good.



I've noticed general performance improvements across the board since 10.7/10.8, I coudn't use 10.9 becuase they never realseased a mobility version of it, and since I need to use mobility drivers I have to wait for AMD to officially let 5k users have Morphological AA


----------



## dir_d (Oct 25, 2010)

t_ski said:


> So, aside from the MLAA, this driver seems to be working for everybody?  Seven pages and I think only one person said the driver was good.



Yes the driver is great.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

i've had no problems with 10.10, although i quickly went to 10.10a (and again, no problems)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2010)

10.9 to 10.10 comparison:

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/3608/amd_catalyst_10_10_windows_7_driver_analysis/index.html


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

10.10a are messing up starcraft II here, the 'range rings' for protoss pylons are missing/borked


----------



## 63jax (Oct 25, 2010)

someone help!!!
i get green screens in flash with 10.10 any solutions?
Thanks


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

63jax said:


> someone help!!!
> i get green screens in flash with 10.10 any solutions?
> Thanks



Do a clean uninstall of 10.10 and reinstall 10.9.

Use driver sweeper in safe mode to be, well.... safe.


----------



## 63jax (Oct 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Do a clean uninstall of 10.10 and reinstall 10.9.
> 
> Use driver sweeper in safe mode to be, well.... safe.



i already reverted to 10.9 and works great, but i wanna use 10.10, that's where my problem lies in 10.10


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

63jax said:


> i already reverted to 10.9 and works great, but i wanna use 10.10, that's where my problem lies in 10.10



Try uninstalling flash, then installing 10.10 then reinstalling flash. 

Have no idea if that will work but it's something to try.

Or just install 10.10a see if that works for you.


----------



## TAViX (Oct 25, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> I thought one of the major points for MLAA was it applys to edges that FSAA or MSAA can't, if so why use FSAA or MSAA alone when you could combine them with MLAA for even better removal of all jagged edges?



But I understand that the final image gets a little blurry and the textures washed...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2010)

Honestly, I cba w/ 10.10, i'm still running on 10.5 (which imo are the best drivers atm for the 5800s). The way I look at it is, "if it ain't broken, don't fix it".


----------



## Bundy (Oct 25, 2010)

I tried to install from steam with 10.4 installed, got BSOD on reboot and had to restore back to 10.4. Haven't time this week but maybe on the weekend I'll try to do a reinstall/install the long way and see if it works.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 25, 2010)

TAViX said:


> But I understand that the final image gets a little blurry and the textures washed...



Actually it doesn't. If you use Wide or Narrow tent it gets noticeably blury. But with MLAA, i couldn't notice any blur on textures or overall image. So even if there is some blur i can't see it. Doing side by side image comparison, but that's just for technical standpoint, wouldn't prevent me from using MLAA as i'm happy with it's results.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Actually it doesn't. If you use Wide or Narrow tent it gets noticeably blury. But with MLAA, i couldn't notice any blur on textures or overall image. So even if there is some blur i can't see it. Doing side by side image comparison, but that's just for technical standpoint, wouldn't prevent me from using MLAA as i'm happy with it's results.



try with the steam overlay, MLAA made it all blurry for me.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, the text. But usually other stuff isn't all that much changed. For example text messages in Killing Floor look better to me. Smooth and soft fonts opposed to sharp and pixelated default.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 25, 2010)

TAViX said:


> But I understand that the final image gets a little blurry and the textures washed...



To be honest i don't really know, i noticed someone mention that when using it with killing floor but i don't have a clue if it's like that for all games.

Well in a couple days i will know and if it does that to all the games i play i won't be too impressed with it.



Mussels said:


> try with the steam overlay, MLAA made it all blurry for me.



Grrr i play 90% of my games through steam so i can use the overlay to talk to people.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 25, 2010)

63jax said:


> someone help!!!
> i get green screens in flash with 10.10 any solutions?
> Thanks



happened to me too i just restarted my computer and i havent had nay issues since.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> To be honest i don't really know, i noticed someone mention that when using it with killing floor but i don't have a clue if it's like that for all games.
> 
> Well in a couple days i will know and if it does that to all the games i play i won't be too impressed with it.
> 
> ...



The blur isn't THAT bad unless you have a REALLY small monitor.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The blur isn't THAT bad unless you have a REALLY small monitor.



I kind of do but i geuss small is a relative term  it's a 22" widescreen at 1680x1050 although i will be using 3 of them when my 6870's get here but i think number of them won't effect it.

Anoyone know if changing the windows dpi setings effect the text sixe on the steam overlay?

*edit*
It does effect the text size on the ingame overlay, so if needed i can just make the text a little bigger


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm using 1280x1024 on a 19 inch LCD.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 26, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I'm using 1280x1024 on a 19 inch LCD.



yukk, the pixel must be big,


----------

